# Hybrid Venomous



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I was watching Swamp Men yesterday and they had what they called a Hybrid Rattler.
They didn't say what it was just that it was a hybrid.

Is this common in venomoues?
I'd have thought it probably a bad idea, I mean if you hybridised a snake with neurotoxic venom with a haemotoxic venomous snake what anti-venom would you use if a bite occured?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

The only hybrid venomous I've heard of is from the bitis family - gaboons, rhinos and puffs cross breeding. Not sure if they were purposely crossed or it happened in the wild, but everyone has their own opinion on hybrids : victory:

Link to a few pics, just in case people are nosy Hybrid Bitis - gabino


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

I read that the _Crotalus durissus_ subspecies' have hybridised. One site mentions that the _C. d. cumanensis_, may be a hybrid between the _C. d. vegrandis_, and the _C. d. pifanorum_. 

The _C. durissus_ and it's subspecies, are known for their incredibly potent, neurotoxic venom. Like the _C. scutulatus_, their venom is often compared to that of the elapids.

I keep the _C. d vegrandis_, so if anyone has any more info (however little), I'd appreciate it if you could pass on that info (and links if possible).


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

markhill said:


> I was watching Swamp Men yesterday and they had what they called a Hybrid Rattler.
> They didn't say what it was just that it was a hybrid.
> 
> Is this common in venomoues?
> I'd have thought it probably a bad idea, I mean if you hybridised a snake with neurotoxic venom with a haemotoxic venomous snake what anti-venom would you use if a bite occured?


I think I saw the same episode, was it where they were teaching one of the newer workers with a snake called 'psycho' ? If so, then it was a canebrake and eastern diamondback cross.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

naja-naja said:


> I think I saw the same episode, was it where they were teaching one of the newer workers with a snake called 'psycho' ? If so, then it was a canebrake and eastern diamondback cross.


that was the one, cheers


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

markhill said:


> that was the one, cheers


Do you know which episode it was yesterday?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

swamp men??

why?

:lol2:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

nsn89 said:


> Do you know which episode it was yesterday?


No mate, it was just on while I was doing other stuff and I noticed they mentioned a hybrid and it got me thinking.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

markhill said:


> No mate, it was just on while I was doing other stuff and I noticed they mentioned a hybrid and it got me thinking.


Do you know the channel? Lol. Then i can look back in the TV listing and see which one it was. : victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

nsn89 said:


> Do you know the channel? Lol. Then i can look back in the TV listing and see which one it was. : victory:


I think it was one of the discovery channels.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've just watched it - very, very pretty!


----------

